# New Ammit 25 Gauteng



## jagga8008 (27/6/17)

Any vendor in Gauteng has stock of the Ammit 25?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (27/6/17)

Vape king has them 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (27/6/17)

Thanks,phoned and they told me they only have the dual , incorrectly labeled on the site... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (27/6/17)

Ooh if u wanna order sir vape has 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/17)

The Vape Guy has them here

Gauteng is only R99 away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

